# Fiskars Pro Splitter Disappoints



## pulldownclaw (Aug 24, 2009)

From all the reading on here, I thought it was going to split the wood for me!   %-P 

It is a nice tool, and the short handle doesn't really bother me.  I do find myself going back to the 8# maul to pop open large rounds, but the Fiskars will be pleasure to swing on the smaller stuff.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 24, 2009)

For the big stuff you could work around the edges very nicely with the Fiskars. There are some situations where you will still need the brute force of the good ol' 8#. I do 95% of my splitting with the Fiskars, but keep the Craftsman 8# handy for trouble makers. I also find that I can swing the lighter Fiskars a lot longer with less fatigue.


----------



## Jeff S (Aug 24, 2009)

You might be happier with Fiskars Pro which is 4 1/4 lbs compared to the Fiskers Super that is only 2 1/4 lbs,there is a world a difference in permormance between the two.


----------



## quads (Aug 24, 2009)

Have the best of both worlds and get a 6# maul.  8# is too heavy, at least for me, and I'm a confessed hand-split-addict.  Been swinging a maul my whole life, but just can't quite use an 8# efficiently and can't quite swing it fast enough to get a good CRACK when it hits.  Anything lighter than 6#, or any type of ax, and I find myself getting great speed and a good CRACK when it hits, but not enough "follow through", many times getting it stuck in the round and have to wiggle wiggle wiggle the handle.  With that in mind, Dad always used a double bit ax for splitting, he hated mauls, but for the life of me I can't figure out how he did it!


----------



## pulldownclaw (Aug 24, 2009)

EDIT: Apologies to all, I got the Pro Splitter, 4.5# model.  Just got the names screwed up..... :red:


----------



## quads (Aug 25, 2009)

LADYGO DIVA said:
			
		

> the critical factor is the SPEED of the head when it sttrikes the wood & not the weight. faster=better


Yup, I will agree with at least half of that statement.  The faster that you can swing a heavier weight = the easier the wood will split.


----------



## wendell (Aug 25, 2009)

LADYGO DIVA said:
			
		

> the critical factor is the SPEED of the head when it sttrikes the wood & not the weight. faster=better



So, Mass doesn't exist in your world?

f=*m*a


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 25, 2009)

pulldownclaw said:
			
		

> From all the reading on here, I thought it was going to split the wood for me!   %-P
> 
> It is a nice tool, and the short handle doesn't really bother me.  I do find myself going back to the 8# maul to pop open large rounds, but the Fiskars will be pleasure to swing on the smaller stuff.



Are you talking about the 2.25lb Pro Splitting Ax?  Large Fir and Hemlock ans maple rounds are 0-fer vs me and my Fiskars  pro splitting ax.  I'm never going back to a maul.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Have the best of both worlds and get a 6# maul.  8# is too heavy, at least for me, and I'm a confessed hand-split-addict.  Been swinging a maul my whole life, but just can't quite use an 8# efficiently and can't quite swing it fast enough to get a good CRACK when it hits.  Anything lighter than 6#, or any type of ax, and I find myself getting great speed and a good CRACK when it hits, but not enough "follow through", many times getting it stuck in the round and have to wiggle wiggle wiggle the handle.  With that in mind, Dad always used a double bit ax for splitting, he hated mauls, but for the life of me I can't figure out how he did it!



You clearly have not tried a Fiskars.


----------



## quads (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a pair of their hedge shears and a fillet knife.


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 25, 2009)

The equation is   E=M x v(SQUARED).

Where "E" is the impact energy imparted to the wood.

M is the Mass of the maul head.

V is the velocity of the head at impact.

As you can see. going from a 6lb to an 8 lb increses the impact by 33%.

BUT...  if it messes up your stroke to slow down the speed more than 15% you lose.

In my bombastic opinion- the Fiskars are too light and since our impact velocities are limited by other factors, one does not pick up enough speed to offset the loss in mass. The cutting edge shape is cute and may offer advantages but I think this is a device for gadgeteers.

As in golf -   "you can't buy a swing"


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> ...Dad always used a double bit ax for splitting, he hated mauls, but for the life of me I can't figure out how he did it!



Those things scare the bleep outa me. I've had axes and mauls bounce back when i didn't hit the wood square. Never hit me, but ... if a double bit bounces back, that would be scary. Plus, I can only use one sharp side at a time - why do I need two?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ I have a double headed axe that i use for splitting and its terrific.  Its about 2.5lb, has a significantly taller blade than a conventional axe and is razor sharp.  It blasts pretty easily through pretty mcuh anything I swing it at up to about 8-10", depending on knots and if you hit a punky spot of course.  

I've never once in decades had a mis-strike bounce back on me.  If anythign the regular blade is the dangeous part since thats the part that might bounce off the round and drop on your toe or your shin.  When you say bounce back, you mean literally you've had an axe or maul bounce off a round and you're actualyl at risk of being hit by the dull side?


----------



## quads (Aug 25, 2009)

TreePapa said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not too crazy about double bit axes either, but that's all Dad ever used.  He used it for everything and carried it around in the back of his truck.  I still have it, hanging in the garage, but I never use it.  All I ever use is my 6# maul for competition splitting (hee hee) and my single bit ax for kindling.


----------



## CTburning (Aug 25, 2009)

I've done almost all my splitting with a craftsman single axe.  I have their maul and haven't had much luck with it.  I bought the friskars super splitter?(big one) and I like it.  I don't think it is the best tool in every situation.  I still find the single axe to be better in situations that I can't slice all the way through the wood.  I split mostly red oak and mine is not like the stuff I have been reading about.  It is twisted, full of knots and much much harder to split than the maple, birch and other hardwoods I have come across.  I bounced the maul of the large rounds a couple of times before I gave up.  Back to my trusted single craftman axe.  I swing as hard as I can and bury the axe into the center of the oak round.  Sometimes it splits, usually it doesn't.  I use the sledge to pound the head in as far as I can, then wedges and the backside of the maul.  I usually destroy the axe at least once a season and know when it is fall because it is time to exchange it for a new one (gotta love sears!).  When the 36" rounds are in quarters I'll take out the Friskars and slice them to size.  Once again the Friskars is a specialty axe/splitter and if used correctly will save you a lot of work.  Be forewarned, the head is super sharp and if you miss, will cut into your leg,foot or whatever like nothing you have ever seen.  It is not forgiving!


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> I'm not too crazy about double bit axes either...


I would never use one.  The main reason I hate mauls is cuz of their straight handles and a double bit axe has a straight handle too.  Also, if I get my axe stuck in a round that is not too large, I will flip the round over and drop it onto the axe poll.


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 25, 2009)

Had my 8 lb maul bounce straight back and hit me in the forehead with the blunt side.

Broke the damn wooden handle.

Now I use fiberglass ;-)


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm having a real hard time picturing how somethign like that can happen.  Considering how much force you're imparting, the mass of the head and your hands on it, how is it even possible to get hit in the face from a bounceback?  It just doesn't seem possible for the wood to be that elastic and bounce it that ahrd...maybe its just because nothing liek that has never happened to me.


----------



## quads (Aug 25, 2009)

CTburning said:
			
		

> I bounced the maul of the large rounds a couple of times before I gave up.


That is exactly the same problem I have with an 8# maul.  I just can't swing it fast enough.


			
				CTburning said:
			
		

> I swing as hard as I can and bury the axe into the center of the oak round.  Sometimes it splits, usually it doesn't.


This is also the same problem I have when splitting with anything lighter then my 6# maul.  Then I grab the handle and wiggle wiggle wiggle.


			
				CTburning said:
			
		

> Once again the Friskars is a specialty axe/splitter and if used correctly will save you a lot of work.  Be forewarned, the head is super sharp and if you miss, will cut into your leg,foot or whatever like nothing you have ever seen.  It is not forgiving!


I have never used a Fiskars ax, as far as I know.  Is the handle quite short on it?  If the handle is long enough, usually you don't have to worry about it coming around at the end of the swing and hitting you in the leg.  It will hit the ground first, or at least my full size single bit ax does as does my maul.  Try a longer handle maybe?  That does sound very dangerous, if it swings back towards you!


----------



## quads (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, now I see how the Fiskars could hit you in the leg.  I just went to their website and the longest handle is 28 inches.  http://www.fiskars.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&langId;=-1&catalogId=10101&categoryId=10277 
I measured my ax and my maul and both are 34 inches.  That half a foot could be a problem.  Be careful!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 25, 2009)

It is a little short. I bend my knees at the moment of impact to make up for the shorter handle. My chiropractor, a wood burner and hand splitter himself, says that bending the knees on impact is better for your back anyway. It relieves some of the stress.
With the lighter Fiskars tool, going for the center of a larger round is not the best way to go. Work in thirds or even quarters rather than halves. The lighter weight and higher speed and control lets you split with a little more finesse than a 6 or 8 pounder. What I also like about the Fiskars is that the splits don't fly as far away as with the heavier maul. This makes resplitting and, in my situation, loading the wheelbarrow with the splits that much quicker.


----------



## quads (Aug 25, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> Had my 8 lb maul bounce straight back and hit me in the forehead with the blunt side.
> 
> Broke the damn wooden handle.
> 
> Now I use fiberglass ;-)


Oh wow!  I also have trouble with an 8# maul just bouncing and not splitting, but nothing that severe!  Keep that thing away from your face!  You're not supposed to hold the handle with your teeth.  Do you have little short arms?  ;-)


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 25, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> Had my 8 lb maul bounce straight back and hit me in the forehead with the blunt side.
> 
> Broke the damn wooden handle.



Are you that hard-headed? What did it do to you "damn head"?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 26, 2009)

Not much - except I understand my wife better.


----------



## Dune (Aug 26, 2009)

I love how effective my little fiskars splitting axe is, but I hate the short handle and want a heavier model. Unfortunately that is unavailable, so bought a 36" sledge handle and I am going to grind a 6# maul into the fiskars shape, including the hollow grind edge. I am shooting for between 4 and 5 pounds finnish weight. I am pretty confident that it will work well especialy with the 36" handle.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 26, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> The equation is   E=M x v(SQUARED).
> 
> Where "E" is the impact energy imparted to the wood.
> 
> ...



You clearly have not tried the Fiskars.


----------



## Frostbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I parked my old trusty maul about 30 seconds after making a few swings with the Fiskars. Its an incredible tool. What added to its versatility is I screwed an old 12" ATV tire to a 18" length of large diameter round to use as the splitting base. I cut the steel bead out of the tire with a sawzall, then cut 8 diagonal slits from the center hole through the sidewall to the first tread. I can get a 14" diameter round in it, split it into 6 or eight pieces if needed, and it all stays in the tire until I am done. If you ain't tried it yet, do so. I saw a couple of videos on youtube to implement the idea. I like that Fiskars splitter.


----------



## quads (Aug 26, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> but I hate the short handle and want a heavier model


If it came in a full size handle and 6# head, I maybe could justify buying one.  If for no other reason than it's kind of a neat looking gadget and if I didn't like it, it would at least look cool hanging on the wall.  But I'd want a bigger/beefier one than what they offer now before I'd even consider it.  Especially a longer handle.


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 26, 2009)

Whatever works for the individual.

The short handle and the head shape must add control and splitting action that makes up for the impact energy.

Physics says it will never have the 'pop" of an accurately and skillfully stroked maul.

I agree with Quads  - if they made a full size maul with some of the features that may be worth it.


----------



## quads (Aug 26, 2009)

You've all got my curiosity peaked now.  

I've been looking all over the Net and don't see that they actually make a full size one.  (I wish one of you that owned one lived closer to me, I'd love to give it a few swings and see what it would do.)  If they made it in a full size and weight, it might be a good tool for me to own.  Around here they sell a slightly shorter and lighter than normal ax and they call it a "boy's ax".  If I brought home one of those little Fiskars splitters, all my buddies would say "Oh how cute, a boys' splitting maul."  Then they'd ask "What are you doing with a boy's splitting maul."  Then I'd have to make up a story.  I hate lies, so I wouldn't like that very much!  ha ha

Sharp I don't care about because I'm not trying to CUT the wood.  When I was a much younger man, I made the mistake once of sharpening my maul and needless to say, I will never make that mistake again.  Over the years it has dulled itself back into it's own best shape and really busts the wood open, like it should.

The $50 price tag is hard to justify.  I'd have to sell two loads of wood to pay for it, and that's without leaving any extra money for beer!  Also, I've been using the same 6# maul head for 30 years and the same 34 inch handle for 25.  It's hard for me to blow 50 bucks on a leap of faith.

Is the handle replaceable?  It looks like some different sort of handle wrapped around the OUTSIDE of the head?  I understand they're supposed to be tough, but whenever Murphy can get his hands on me, he usually does.  Sure as heck, I'd swing into one of those splintered rounds and a splinter would ram the handle and wreck it.  I still run into a lot of that kind of splintered wood around here, even several years since the tornado went through.

If one of you Fiskars little splitter believers lives near the Central Sands of Wisconsin and wants to demonstrate how great a tool it is, let me know.  I'm very interested.  Otherwise, without trying one first, I will only consider it if they offer a full size one someday.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 26, 2009)

quads and gerry100 - When I bought the 2.25lb Pro Splitting Ax I had no intention of using it as a splitter.  I just wanted a nice, handy, small ax.  If anyone had told me that it would completely replace my maul I would have looked at them like they had just said the moon was made of green cheese.   Forget physics, forget what you think and try one.


----------



## quads (Aug 26, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> quads and gerry100 - When I bought the 2.25lb Pro Splitting Ax I had no intention of using it as a splitter.  I just wanted a nice, handy, small ax.  If anyone had told me that it would completely replace my maul I would have looked at them like they had just said the moon was made of green cheese.   Forget physics, forget what you think and try one.


Yes, I would very much like to try one!  It's the only way I might ever be convinced to buy one.  Oh, and yours is the lighter version yet.  Hmmm.  I think even my single bit ax is 3.5 pounds.  I've just got to see this thing in action.  If someone uploaded a video somewhere; but my dialup connection is soooooooo slooooooow that it wouldn't do me any good.  I don't have the patience to wait that long to watch a video.


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hate to use the golf analogy again but it might keep the debate going.

Most golfers these days use cavity backed clubs because the Physics ( polar moments of inertia mainly) allow decent shots without perfect contact.

The pros use "blades" because they can get more power,accuracy and control out of there precise swings.

Think of cavity back when you think Fiskars.


----------



## Nonprophet (Aug 26, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask and ye shall receive..........


----------



## mikepinto65 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FISKARS-SUPER-S...0?hash=item35a333d577&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Only $41 for the Super Splitter, just ordered  one up (shipping included). seems to be the best deal i've seen for it so far.


----------



## quads (Aug 27, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> Ask and ye shall receive..........


Wow!  Thanks for that!  And music even!  It took me 45 minutes to download it on my stupid slow connection, but I started it downloading then went and ate supper and it was done about the same time I was.

Looks like it splits very well, maybe even as good as my maul would have split that straight wood.  I would still probably have to try one in the hard dead oak here, before spending that kind of money on it though.  Was that the really light version of the splitter, or the little bit heavier one?  How tall are you/or whoever the guy swinging it?

I like your idea about the bungee cord thing.  I always have various lengths of bungee cord and pieces of rope in my ATV.  I'll try that the next time I'm out in the woods!


----------



## quads (Aug 27, 2009)

mikepinto65 said:
			
		

> Only $41 for the Super Splitter, just ordered  one up (shipping included). seems to be the best deal i've seen for it so far.


Only.......so that's two loads of wood I'd have to sell and $9 left over for beer!  Starting to look better.  Next time I get to town I'll have to ask the guys at the hardware store if they carry them and if I can try it out before I buy it!  They might just let me.....if they carry them.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for posting that vid...and the e-bay link. I may have to ask Santa for one of these. That thing splits...and fast!


----------



## shawng111 (Aug 27, 2009)

When I first got my Fiskars I thought to myself there is no way this thing will replace my mall!! too light and a short handle just dont seem to add up. To my suprise that thing would just bust chunks off of knotted maple with ease, then tried it on some knotted ash, still busted chunk off. This week I was given some free oak from my brother (already cut to length and seasoned for 2 years. Thanks dude) and the first thing I thought was that my Fiskars was not up to the task, WRONG!! that thing split the oak so easily, it was fun. Less weight does equall more precision and way less fatigue. I really love my fiskars.


----------



## Nonprophet (Aug 27, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Nonprophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to clarify--that's not me in the video, I just searched youtube and came across it there.  It did inspire me though--I ordered mine from Amazon today: $46.58 with free shipping via Amazon Prime......

I too like the idea of the bungee--I'll have to give it a try!!

NP


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 27, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> Hate to use the golf analogy again but it might keep the debate going.
> 
> Most golfers these days use cavity backed clubs because the Physics ( polar moments of inertia mainly) allow decent shots without perfect contact.
> 
> ...



That's fine and dandy, but I'll take the Pepsi Challenge with anyone on this board hand splitting.


----------



## quads (Aug 27, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> That's fine and dandy, but I'll take the Pepsi Challenge with anyone on this board hand splitting.


Ha ha!  Just for fun, I'd take you up on that!  I get to pick the pieces of wood though.  :cheese:


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 27, 2009)

So here's the million dollar question......2.5lb Fiskars or the heavier 4+lb?


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the bigger one. I was actually giggling the first time I used it. I fine precision tool.


----------



## quads (Aug 27, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> So here's the million dollar question......2.5lb Fiskars or the heavier 4+lb?


Big Redd said he owns the lightest one.  Either way, I love a fun game!  He may be able to swing faster and more times than I can with my old school 6# maul, but I won't have to.  Especially in wood with a crotch in it!  And maybe a big knot or two.  I'll just go SLAM with my old maul while he goes tappy tappy tappy.  Hee hee!  This could be fun!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 27, 2009)

The Fiskars will do knots and crotches too! Better than my big old maul can.


----------



## quads (Aug 27, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The Fiskars will do knots and crotches too! Better than my big old maul can.


Is that big old maul an 8#?  If so, I believe you!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 27, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> So here's the million dollar question......2.5lb Fiskars or the heavier 4+lb?



It's actually 2.25lbs.  

I've never used the 4.5 pounder but one day I will own one.


----------



## fossil (Aug 27, 2009)

I like them.  A lot.  Rick


----------



## quads (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a nice collection Rick!  Looks like everything that Fiskars has on their website.

My collection:




From left to right:  
-The stuff legends are made of, my favorite old friend, my 6# maul.
-My kindling splitter.  I haven't had this one too many years.  I used to collect sticks and slivers left over from splitting.  I got sick of running out of and always looking around for more kindling, in the dark, still sleepy after waking up in the morning.  Now I am a dedicated kindling splitter.  I think it's 3.5#.
-Ok, I lied previously.  I guess I do own a cute little Fiskars ax.  I had forgotten all about this one and found it when I was preparing for this picture.  It doesn't even split kindling very well, which is probably why I stashed it away and forgot about it.  Several years ago I bought this for a little nephew to use when he was out in the woods with me.  My brother and his wife then got divorced and they all moved away and I haven't seen my nephew since, now he's probably too big for the Fiskars.
-My Dad's splitter/ double bit ax.  He was the last one to ever use it, I never do, and he's been gone 25 years.  It's kind of rusty now.
-Dad's hatchet.  He always took it with him camping and hunting.
-A little hatchet that was in the tool kit of an old snowmobile I bought.
-This double bit ax I found grown into the crotch of a tree that I cut up.  I presume someone a half century ago broke the handle, got mad, stuck it in the crotch of the tree and abandoned it.  It may have been me, but I don't remember it.  If I had went out in the woods with an ax and came back without it, I'm pretty sure Dad would have made me remember it for many years.
-And finally a brand new 6# maul that I bought a few years ago and have never taken one swing with it.  I bought it because the handle on Old Reliable is starting to get kind of rough-looking after 25 years.  Generally, you can buy a whole new maul for the price of a handle, so that's what I did.  I've since had second thoughts, and if the day comes that Old Reliable needs a new handle, I think I will just buy a new handle for him.

There's probably a few more laying around somewhere.

And here's a picture of the edge of Old Reliable:




It's very dull, just right!


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 28, 2009)

Every one of them have straight handles.  You really should try a nice curved handle axe.


----------



## quads (Aug 28, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Every one of them have straight handles.  You really should try a nice curved handle axe.


Curved handle ax?  I guess I don't know what one is or what it's used for.  For chopping on the other side of the tree or around corners?  Picture please.

I think every "hitting" type tool I have has a straight handle.  Hammers, sledges, baseball bat, machete, horse whip; couldn't imagine hitting baseballs with a curved bat.


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 28, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, but why ridicule?  A curved handle puts the centreline of force closer to the cutting edge making it more stable.  Curved handles are common on felling axes for that very reason.  I used 3 1/2 lb felling axes to split with most of my life.  I've never used a straight handled axe ever and only tried using a straight handled maul once it my life.  That was all it took to realize the engineer that designed it didn't know the value of a curved handle.

http://www.stihlusa.com/handtools/PA100-Felling-Axe.html


----------



## quads (Aug 28, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Ja, but why ridicule?


I have never seen anything like that.  So the handle is in a straight line from end to head, but it's got kind of a sway, or dip, in the middle.  Besides felling axes, do they make splitting mauls with the same type of handle?  I was imagining a "curved handle" like the old scythes.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 29, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> That's a nice collection Rick!  Looks like everything that Fiskars has on their website.
> 
> My collection:
> 
> ...



WTF?


----------



## quads (Aug 29, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> WTF?


Ha ha!  Yup, I thought the only Fiskars stuff I had was a pair of hedge shears and a fillet knife.  Forgot about the ax.  As the blade goes into the small piece of wood to make kindling, the edges of the wood hit the plastic part that's wrapped around the head and it sticks.  I think if it had more of a flare on the head like the Fiskars splitter, or the plastic part was thinner, it would work better.  If the plastic of the handle was inside the head, like the yellow-handled ax that I use, the wood could slide better.  But I never bought it for me to use for kindling anyway, so I just put it away and forgot about it.


----------



## southbound (Sep 3, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> So here's the million dollar question......2.5lb Fiskars or the heavier 4+lb?



My money is on the helko Vario  2300G Heavy Splitting Axe...

I own both and like the helko much better...


----------



## mn_jon (Sep 3, 2009)

I just ordered one for 46 bucks on amazon also.  I got 30 bucks off for signing up for the amazon visa (which i'll promptly cancel afterwards).  I guess for 16 bucks it's worth a shot.  I'll post more when I get it.  For now I am just piling up a huge mountain of rounds.




jon


----------



## Inwo (Sep 19, 2009)

After reading this and several similar threads I ordered up a Fiskar's 4.5lb splitting axe.  After years (and years) of a sledge and wedges I gotta say this is night and day.  I can blast wood apart faster than I had ever imagined.  My only problem is since I'm working in the dirt I manage to land the thing halfway buried after every swing.  It's caught a few rocks   Still, it's the best investment I've ever made.


----------



## kbrown (Sep 19, 2009)

I could retire if I could get a commission from converting people over to the Fiskars. Yes, I will firmly say that you can't use it for every round, but can do at least 80% or more. The remaining ones I finish off with ole reliable 6#'r maul. I didn't read every post in this thread, but the thing to remember is it not just about going out there and thinking you are going to make the round explode with one hit; first you need to read the round and understand how to use the existing cracks and grain pattern to work with the tool you are using. I have nothing but good things to say about the Fiskars and have split some really knarly stuff with it and look forward to many years of satisfaction with it.

Yes, I do now own a splitter, but until recently have done just about everything by hand and really enjoy it. I will still hand split and save the knotty stuff and similar stuff for the splitter. I would rather not use a wedge anymore after reading the posts of the injuries that have happened; even if they are taken care of properly. Why risk it.


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 19, 2009)

I too love the Fiskars Pro Splitter!  Someone else in this thread said that the first 1/2 hour they used it they were just giggling--and I can relate!!  This thing carves through anything I've thrown at it so far--including some 16" rounds of green Elm  I'm so impressed with how it went through that Elm that I fully intend to set up my video camera and shoot some footage, when I do I'll post it on Youtube so others can see how well this axe splits even tough wood like Elm.  I've split 3 cords of mixed hardwood in the past 2 weeks and I haven't touched my 8# maul even once............

NP


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Sep 19, 2009)

I feel cheated - I only started splitting this year and I went straight for the Fiskars based on Amazon reviews. How can I feel the enjoyment I should when I haven't had 5 years of pounding away with a heavy maul?


----------



## mn_jon (Sep 22, 2009)

well it is a very handy tool to have around.  It does an excellent job with most of the rounds I split.  It does however get stuck in really wet wood (no surprise here).  I am amazed that everything splits easier and that the fiskars usually sticks in the stump I split on.  This thing is REALLY SHARP, like everyone else says.  I am really careful with this compared to the maul.




Jon


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 22, 2009)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> I feel cheated - I only started splitting this year and I went straight for the Fiskars based on Amazon reviews. How can I feel the enjoyment I should when I haven't had *5 years of pounding away with a heavy maul?*



Yeah, or 25.


----------



## dougstove (Sep 22, 2009)

Regarding double-bitted axes:
My grandfather was an old time logger in his youth.
He always used double-bitted axes.  One edge would be ground thinly, with a smooth, gradual taper (slightly convex, I think, almost towards hollow ground).  That side was very sharp, but relatively fragile, and was used for felling clear wood.
The other side was ground thicker, with a blunter taper.  The thicker side was used for rougher work like limbing (and I guess perhaps splitting), where there was more risk of knicking the blade on a knot.
I think I recall hearing there are also physical advantages to a double bitted axe, because more of the mass of the axe is in line with the cutting blade.
My dad still has some of them, in perfect shape; works of art.

(Reminiscence: Grandfather was sinewy little guy with a grip like a vice until the day he died.  Those old loggers burned 8000-12000 calories per day.  They chose their logging operation largely on the quality and reputation of the cook;  the cook had to be skillful to make it physically possible to eat enough to stay healthy.  Mechanization is great, but imagine a job working outside in the cold woods all day with an apple pie for lunch...).


----------



## quads (Sep 22, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> CarbonNeutral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, or 40.  I've been pounding away with a heavy maul for 40 years, same maul head for 30, and the same handle for 25.  It's always worked well for me, one reason why I'm reluctant to change now.  It seems kind of odd that anybody that does not know me and love me would be so concerned about making my work easier, thank you.  But by lightening my wallet 40 bucks?  Hey, wait a minute!  Is this some kind of advertising scheme to promote a product that otherwise cannot sell itself?

I will consider buying one, but not until I've tried one first, no matter how many advertising testimonials I see.  Is there anybody close to Castle Rock Lake that owns one and would let me take a couple swings?  I would greatly appreciate the opportunity to try a new type of splitting tool!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 22, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's $40.  Buy one.  Even if you hate it for splitting you still get a great little (or big, depending on which way you go) ax out of the deal.  How many top shelf, lifetime guaranteed tools can you get for $40?  Not many.  

And it will ease your splitting chores, assertions to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------

